# Had to do it again



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a call Mon afternoon from a lady who wanted a Polish eagle for her FIL. She must have been at the Polish Festival cause she knew exactly what she wanted from my displays. Then she asked how long would it take. I told her the usual 2-3 weeks. She said "oh, the memorial service is on Saturday." Stayed up late a couple nites to cut and finish and let dry. She picked it up today (Thurs) and even gave me a tip.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks nice, as usual, John! You do good work. 

Switch to lacquer and you won't have to wait for it to dry. It'll be dry enough to handle in 10 minutes, dry enough for a customer to pick up in an hour or so.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got some brushing lacquer but the smell will drive you bonkers. Takes longer to clean the sprayer than to use it on my things. 

The poly doesn't smell and goes on thicker so I can do everything in the basement.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You’ve got those polish eagles down pat John. It almost cracks me up how much there in demand


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks good John. I'm sure she appreciated very much you going above and beyond for her so it would be ready for memorial service.
Nice one mate.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nicely done John.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicely done,John, those sure come out nice, you are getting really good at those.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well done John and one very happy customer I'm sure under the circumstances. I suspect she may well generate some additional business. And kudos for making her FIL memorial service more special for them.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That was nice customer service, John. The overtime you spent was worth it for the joy and comfort felt by the family at a difficult time. It's a karma thing, and will repay you in the long run. Well done.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Spray laquer in a can make for a nice finish without all the cleanup. Invert the can to clear the nozzle and you're good to go. Nice work, but even nicer is going out of the way for her. Oliver has it right--good Karma.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I use too much to buy lacquer in a can. I keep a few cans on hand for "emergencies" but limit their use.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

AS always a great project. Do you ever feel like you have made a Polish Eagle with every Polish name?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> AS always a great project. Do you ever feel like you have made a Polish Eagle with every Polish name?


Not even remotely close. There's a list online of the 20,000 most common Polish names in order of popularity. Each part of the country has their own variations plus the changes that were made when people emigrated to other countries. But I feel like it sometimes.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Not even remotely close. There's a list online of the 20,000 most common Polish names in order of popularity. Each part of the country has their own variations plus the changes that were made when people emigrated to other countries. But I feel like it sometimes.


And only you, John, would know this. LOL Keep up the great work!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Same lady called back and ordered 6 smaller smaller square eagles wih her family name on them for Xmas presents. Not so much in a hurry on those.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Same lady called back and ordered 6 smaller smaller square eagles wih her family name on them for Xmas presents. Not so much in a hurry on those.


Only 125 days until Xmas. Better get busy on those as I know how you can procrastinate. And hunting season is getting real close!


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

On spraying I have an Earlex HVLP. Many times on small projects I use wipe on poly because if the project is not big enough or enough of them it takes longer to clean up the gun than it does to spray the project. So even though I have a great spray system I do not use it enough. Unfortunately the HVLP gun has to be cleaned at the end of the day or end of the project whichever comes first. 

I have found that Polyurethane Oil based is very durable compared to lacquer. Lacquer has the advantage in time but not in durability. Poly is heat resistant and water resistant where lacquer has no protection for heat or water. 

So depending on what the project is for depends on which product to use. So far the waterbased finishes are not used by me because their properties are not suitable for my projects. I like the yellowing effect poly gives maple, cherry and oak. The waterbased formula do not give me the rich look I want.

Which ever products you use please use the proper protective gear.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DesertRatTom said:


> Spray laquer in a can make for a nice finish without all the cleanup. Invert the can to clear the nozzle and you're good to go. Nice work, but even nicer is going out of the way for her. Oliver has it right--good Karma.


I use thinners based rattle can lacquer which on a warm day dries almost as it hits the wood, that's why I stopped using Danish oil which for five coats took at least a day and it was better to leave the last coat a full day or two, even better.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Reorders like that lady's are a great endorement. You sure have sewn up the Polish market! You've become something of a folk hero around here.

Just out of curiosity, what size bed do you have on your CNC? Do you wish you'd gotten something faster or larger?

I keep looking at them but at 76, I'm not sure I have it in me to make it work right and to pay for it. However, I have a grandson I think might do pretty well with it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Reorders like that lady's are a great endorement. You sure have sewn up the Polish market! You've become something of a folk hero around here.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what size bed do you have on your CNC? Do you wish you'd gotten something faster or larger?
> 
> I keep looking at them but at 76, I'm not sure I have it in me to make it work right and to pay for it. However, I have a grandson I think might do pretty well with it.


My Probotix is something like 36 x 58. The CNCRP is 48 x 48 and cuts 4+ times faster than the Probotix, which for a starter machine was pretty good. I called it a serious hobby machine. I wanted a CNCRP 48 x 96 but space concerns (was only $1000 more) and being practical weighed in. It can be expanded if needed. I have only needed the bigger bed a few times. Most everything I've done could be cut on a 24 x 48 bed or even smaller. What I want to do (if I ever get the guts to) is take a full 48" piece of materia, clamp it down, and cut the whole piece with files. I know it works, but I'm still squeamish trying it. Takes a lot of planning with placement and pretty exact files. You can ruin a lot of material and lose a bunch of time if something isn't right. But if it is right, you can crank a lot of stuff out in short order. I'm looking at doing a retrofit laser attachment with the Probotix and getting another CNCRP machine - possibly a 24 x 48. Just gotta justify it to the accounting dept. - which is a tough sell. Or just get a laser machine (looking at JTech) and get rid of the Probotix if I get the other CNCRP. Will know more in October at the Denver Vectric Conference.

You'd have a ball with a plug and play machine like a Probotix. Then decide if it's something you want to continue with or not. I bought mine for me, not to make things to sell. It kind of just happened ....sort of.......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The $1,000 difference was driving me crazy as I’d love to have gone with a 4x8 size , but I know it’s going to take up to much space ,so I went with what I thought would be acceptable.
Guess we can always upgrade in the future


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> The $1,000 difference was driving me crazy as I’d love to have gone with a 4x8 size , but I know it’s going to take up to much space ,so I went with what I thought would be acceptable.
> Guess we can always upgrade in the future



Hah... last year I pulled the plug on a ShopSabre Pro404
Months before all I saw room in my garage was for that size.
Things became tight and space eventually became available afterwards.
More than anticipated whereas I could fit a 4x8 no problem now.
Now im stuck w/ it and kicking myself.

Rick, can the 4x8 machine be built @ a 4x4 size and added
on down the road if you decide 4x8 is needed? Would it cost more
than a $1k if you decide to go larger than 4x4 later on?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

About $1500 to expand it down the road.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> About $1500 to expand it down the road.


I guess the good news is it’s expandable . That was one of the selling features for me


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> My Probotix is something like 36 x 58. The CNCRP is 48 x 48 and cuts 4+ times faster than the Probotix, which for a starter machine was pretty good. I called it a serious hobby machine. I wanted a CNCRP 48 x 96 but space concerns (was only $1000 more) and being practical weighed in. It can be expanded if needed. I have only needed the bigger bed a few times. Most everything I've done could be cut on a 24 x 48 bed or even smaller. What I want to do (if I ever get the guts to) is take a full 48" piece of materia, clamp it down, and cut the whole piece with files. I know it works, but I'm still squeamish trying it. Takes a lot of planning with placement and pretty exact files. You can ruin a lot of material and lose a bunch of time if something isn't right. But if it is right, you can crank a lot of stuff out in short order. I'm looking at doing a retrofit laser attachment with the Probotix and getting another CNCRP machine - possibly a 24 x 48. Just gotta justify it to the accounting dept. - which is a tough sell. Or just get a laser machine (looking at JTech) and get rid of the Probotix if I get the other CNCRP. Will know more in October at the Denver Vectric Conference.
> 
> You'd have a ball with a plug and play machine like a Probotix. Then decide if it's something you want to continue with or not. *I bought mine for me, not to make things to sell. It kind of just happened ....sort of.....*..


You’ve gotta like that , especially if it helps pay for it eventually. I know it’s tough to make much of a living with one, but a few extra dollars here and there doesn’t hurt


----------

